
Ask HN: Any companies/organisations offering meaningful and remote jobs? - bizon
I&#x27;m particularly interested in software development and testing job offers for charities, non-profits, and non-unicorns.
======
starbuxman
You can find remote dev jobs on
[https://wwws.SkipTheDrive.com](https://wwws.SkipTheDrive.com). not sure how
many are for charities/non-profits/non-unicorns.

